# Enregistrer ma voix dans un Shuffle



## Univ (14 Juillet 2008)

Hello,

Voilà, j'aimerais pouvoir enregistrer ma voix  dans mon Shuffle mais comment faire ? 

Enregistrer des cours et me les passer dans les oreilles afin de mieux les mémoriser.

J'ai un MacBook. Je dois certainement télécharger un software qui me permette d'enregistrer ma voix dans le Mac via son micro et ensuite de passer tout ça dans le petit Shuffle, n'est-ce-pas ?

Gracias.


----------



## Macuserman (14 Juillet 2008)

Salut !

Oui, je te conseille de télécharger un soft pour enregistrement vocal tel que Audacity...

Tu enregistres tes cours, tu les transformes en pistes MP3 musicales, tu lui mets au cul, et hop, tu révises en marchant en ville !! 

On s'entend bien, tu passes par ton micro intégré hein...


----------



## Univ (14 Juillet 2008)

Yes, t'as tout compris. Tu connais seulement ce programme-ci ? En existe-t-il d'autres ?

Merci bien.


----------



## Macuserman (14 Juillet 2008)

Univ a dit:


> Yes, t'as tout compris. Tu connais seulement ce programme-ci ? En existe-t-il d'autres ?
> 
> Merci bien.



Ahh non, c'est clair que j'en connais d'autres, et ils sont aussi nombreux que les écrous dans un avion...ou les boutons de commandes du cockpit ou même que les fibres de tissus des sièges...

Mais entre nous, Audacity est LA référence en OpenSource de l'enregistrement vocal !
Même si il y a de meilleures références payantes, c'est LE bon logiciel que tu devrais utiliser ! 

PS: service !


----------



## Univ (14 Juillet 2008)

Merci bien mec.  You make my day


----------



## Macuserman (14 Juillet 2008)

Isn't it my way ?? 

Service, c'est MacGénération !


----------

